# Buying RIG on Thursday, Last time advice's



## ithehappy (Dec 7, 2010)

*Hey guys I am upgrading my RIG and wanna buy it on Thursday, I finalized some products but you guys need to polish it.*
1. What is the purpose of the computer? (Note: If you are planning to say multimedia, you will have to be more specific as all types of systems are capable of doing that)
A: High Graphic Gaming (not much), HD Movies and a lot of Surfing.
2. Are you open to alternate ideas/products giving similar better performance but offering more VFM/ sellers? If not- why?
A: Don't know
3. What is your MAX budget?
A: 35-40 K.
4. Planning to overclock?
A: NEVER
5. Which OS are you planning to use?
A: Windows XP SP3 and Windows 7 Ultimate
6. How much hard drive space is needed?
A: 1 TB
7. What resolution will the screen run at & whats the size of the screen you want?
A: 1680*1050, I have a Dell 22''
8. How would you rate your hardware knowledge from the count of 1-10? (1 being the lowest, 5 being you are somewhat in sync with the current performers and 10 being the highest)
A: 7
9. Have you ever built a desktop before or will this be done by an assembler?
A: Assembler, have built but don't wanna do this time.
10. When are you planning to buy the system?
A: Within 72 hours.
11. Are you one of the types looking out for "future proof" configurations?
A: I wanna buy this in a prospect of 3-4 years.
12. Are there going to be any components that you don't want to include in this new rig? If yes, do mention.
A: Graphics Card, DVD-RW, Monitor, KB, Mice
13. Which city do you live in and are you open to buying from shops from other city/states?
A: Kolkata
14. Mention any other points if deemed necessary
A: NONE.

Guys I already decided these things,

_CPU_- *Intel Core i7 950*
_Mother Board_- *Gigabyte or Asus?* (Please mention the model)
_RAM_- *Corsair 4 GB @ 1333 MHz, Is there faster RAM available than 1333? and What about G-Skill?*
_PSU_- *Corsair 650 W, but what series VX or newly launched GS? Please input.*
_Cabinet_- *Cooler Master Elite 430, if I have extra money then a better one.*
_HDD_- *Wanna buy a 500GB WD Black as I already have a Seagate 500 GB and Hitachi 160 GB.*
and Please also suggest a good *Cooling Item*.

Now here is the main thing,
I am not upgrading my Graphic Card atm, but *I will change it within 6-7 months*. What I will buy? Maybe a *GTX 470 or maybe GTX 570/580*, depends on my pocket but it should be *Nvidia one, NOT Ati/AMD*. *So will a Corsair 650W PSU be enough to handle that card?*. One more thing, I might have all the *3 Hard Disk running (at least two)*, so consider that too. I will also upgrade my Monitor in a year, this time it will be a Full HD Dell monitor.

So guys Please start help me by your valuable suggestions, don't have much time.


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Dec 7, 2010)

ASUS Sabertooth x58 @ 13k
Gigabyte X58A-UD3R @ 13k

Both are brilliant.

i7 950 @ 16k
Mobo @ 13k
GSkill 3x2GB DDR3 1600MHz CL7 @ 6.3k
CM Elite 430 @ 2.7k
CM hyper 212+ @ 1.8k
Corsair TX650W @ 6.5k
WD Black 500GB @ 2.7k
TOTAL 49k

As you see it is out of your budget


My suggestion
Intel Core i5 760 @ 9.8k
Gigabyte P55M-UD2 @ 6.2k
GSkill 2x2GB 1600MHz CL7 @ 4.2k
CM 690 II Pure/Plus/Advanced @ 5k
CM hyper 212+ @ 1.8k
Corsair TX650W @ 6.5k
WD Black 500GB @ 2.7k
Total 36.2

Now this config is good enough for anything when you add a good video card. 
It also saves 4k of your budget which you can invest in the graphic card.


----------



## ithehappy (Dec 7, 2010)

Ishu Gupta said:


> ASUS Sabertooth x58 @ 13k
> Gigabyte X58A-UD3R @ 13k
> 
> Both are brilliant.
> ...



Thanks, but I will stick with i7 950, and the price is 12.5 K here, not 16K. And I will atm have 4 GB RAM not 6 GB, so it will save money too. So your suggested first spec is good for me and what's the advantage of G-Skill over Corsair? Is G-Skills service centre available here in Kolkata?
Thanks in advance.


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Dec 7, 2010)

I suggested 6GB RAM as X58 wants Tri-Channeling instead of Dual-Channeling.

And GSkill and Corsair are fairly similar quality wise. Some else can tell you the warranty details etc.


----------



## mitraark (Dec 7, 2010)

i5 750 Rs 8300 or lesser , aj kei Chadni gechi , checked today.

VX550 isn't enough ?


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Dec 7, 2010)

^
Might get tight with 3 HDDs, i7, 570/580.


----------



## ithehappy (Dec 7, 2010)

Ishu Gupta said:


> I suggested 6GB RAM as X58 wants Tri-Channeling instead of Dual-Channeling.
> 
> And GSkill and Corsair are fairly similar quality wise. Some else can tell you the warranty details etc.


So I can't use 4 GB in X58 mobo? Didn't know that!! Then I have to buy 6 GB.


mitraark said:


> i5 750 Rs 8300 or lesser , aj kei Chadni gechi , checked today.
> 
> VX550 isn't enough ?


You mind telling which shop?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Dec 7, 2010)

Nah you can use 4GB.


----------



## ithehappy (Dec 7, 2010)

Ishu Gupta said:


> ^
> Might get tight with 3 HDDs, i7, 570/580.


Is 650W enough? I don't want any sort of PSU glitches.


----------



## Piyush (Dec 7, 2010)

get 650w from corsair
no problems in future
many experienced forum members using it


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Dec 7, 2010)

Yep no problem.


----------



## asingh (Dec 7, 2010)

Honestly a 650W PSU is way more than you will ever need, unless you are going to multi-GPU. Then you would need to re-think about the motherboard layout. Get a Corsair 550W.

You can use 4GB if you want, it will run the DIMMs in dual channel, which is all right.


----------



## mitraark (Dec 7, 2010)

Yeah a Corsair VX550W is enough i think.

Try the shop Technocrat , it's on C.R. Avenue Kolkata, opposite of E-Mall , you won;t miss it 

You have a good budget , you might want to ask for the i7 950 , it might be well within your budget you'll be surprised


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Dec 7, 2010)

I did a calculation with tha calc for
i7 950, GTX580, 3HDD, 3 RAM. Thats it.

And it says recommended 524W.


----------



## mitraark (Dec 7, 2010)

Ah , yes let's be safe . 650W best bet for all the 3 HDDs + 580 and i7 950.


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Dec 7, 2010)

Yeah adding DVD, Fans, PCI etc will even take more power.


----------



## vickybat (Dec 8, 2010)

If i5 750 is available for 8.3k or lesser then it will make a stellar buy and highly recommendable over amd 955 and 965 proccy's. 

Can anybody confirm this?


----------



## ithehappy (Dec 8, 2010)

mitraark said:


> Yeah a Corsair VX550W is enough i think.
> 
> Try the shop Technocrat , it's on C.R. Avenue Kolkata, opposite of E-Mall , you won;t miss it
> You have a good budget , you might want to ask for the i7 950 , it might be well within your budget you'll be surprised


Thanks a lot for naming a shop but I have to buy it from Velocity Compu System coz I have given them some advanced which I've to utilize.


Ishu Gupta said:


> I did a calculation with tha calc for
> i7 950, GTX580, 3HDD, 3 RAM. Thats it.
> 
> And it says recommended 524W.



That's good to hear, 650W is more than enough then.



asingh said:


> Honestly a 650W PSU is way more than you will ever need, unless you are going to multi-GPU. Then you would need to re-think about the motherboard layout. Get a Corsair 550W.
> 
> You can use 4GB if you want, it will run the DIMMs in dual channel, which is all right.



May I know what is DIMMs in dual channel? Pardon my stupidity.

Hey guys I found that *WD Black 500GB has a Cache Memory of 32 MB, where others having 64MB*, so will I get a 640 GB instead of 500GB? How cache memory differs in performance?
Look @ this,
*www.wdc.com/en/products/products.aspx?id=100


----------



## asingh (Dec 8, 2010)

Ishu Gupta said:


> I did a calculation with tha calc for
> i7 950, GTX580, 3HDD, 3 RAM. Thats it.
> 
> And it says recommended 524W.



What tool you used for this calculation. I hardly trust those online calculators anymore, cause they recommend far to high. Most of the reviews I read for the GTX580 safely keep it within the 450W (total system wattage range). That too when the processor is over clocked and so is the GPU. See these links:

Techspot
Guru3d
Bit-Tech
Anandtech with Furmark

Probably this is the worst case scenario.




Ishu Gupta said:


> Yeah adding DVD, Fans, PCI etc will even take more power.


Not more than 15-20W collectively.



ithehappy said:


> That's good to hear, 650W is more than enough then.



Your choice, I have given my stake on this.



ithehappy said:


> May I know what is DIMMs in dual channel? Pardon my stupidity.



See this link. You can understand the throughput differences between dual/tri channel. Basically if you put RAM in multiples of '2' on your board you will get dual channel and tri channel if it is in multiples of '3'. It is how the memory controller sees all the installed DIMMs (memory modules) as one singular channel and assigns it a channeling (data transfer) mode.


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 8, 2010)

@ithehappy: y not ATI...do u want to enjoy physix????


----------



## ithehappy (Dec 8, 2010)

@asingh, got it.
BTW- Will the 4 GB RAM come in a single piece or 2*2? and Please answer the HDD query in my last post.

@Karan, Yes I enjoy physx so much.


----------



## asingh (Dec 8, 2010)

^^
Not that well versed with HDD cache. But the more is better, but after 8MB is does not make earth shattering differences. What is the price difference between the two HDDs which you have narrowed done too.

The DIMMs should be 2GB x 2.


----------



## ithehappy (Dec 8, 2010)

Okay thanks guys for your valuable inputs, gonna get my rig in less than 18 hours...feeling excited..

Now this thread could be closed if wanted to.


----------



## mitraark (Dec 8, 2010)

Remeber to tell what you bought at what prices


----------



## ithehappy (Dec 8, 2010)

I called Vedant and Velocity, don't have Technocrats no., and they are telling horrible price differences, one saying 14.5 K for i7 950, other saying 13.2 K.
Vedant said, Gigabyte UD3R MoBo is not available in Kolkata, Asus Sabertooth is @ 12.5K.
Corsair 4 GB 1600 MHz @ 3.2 K by the same shop.

Having prices from other stores too, will inform as soon as I get.


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Dec 8, 2010)

They aren't horrible at all.
Most are better than what SMC site mentions.

@asingh
Guess VX550W can be used.
Up to the OP.


----------



## kumarmanish (Dec 8, 2010)

i7 950 is definitely proper @ 14 k. VX550 is the established entity . Tried and tested over a long period!


----------



## ithehappy (Dec 8, 2010)

Ishu Gupta said:


> They aren't horrible at all.
> Most are better than what SMC site mentions.
> 
> @asingh
> ...


I meant to say horrible price differences, sorry. Edited.




kumarmanish said:


> i7 950 is definitely proper @ 14 k. VX550 is the established entity . Tried and tested over a long period!



I am getting 13.2 K from Vedant, so should I skip them, do you mean there might be a problem in the product for low price.
And I am getting TX650.

Beside all this the main problem is, *Gigabyte UD3R is not available here in Kolkata*, will try other shops tomorrow, but if I don't find should I go for ASUS Sabertooth. I have no problem with ASUS, but you know service center is Rashi! So if I have any problem with the product then I might have some problem.
*So will I wait for Gigabyte or buy the Sabertooth*, they also said they have a MSI X58 board, didn't ask the model though.
Please help me make a decision.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Dec 8, 2010)

Ah. There are going to be price differences. Dealer set prices according to how much margin/profit they want.


----------



## ithehappy (Dec 8, 2010)

Ishu Gupta said:


> Ah. There are going to be price differences. Dealer set prices according to how much margin/profit they want.


Okay, please answer my Mother Board query.


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Dec 8, 2010)

All three of them are good.
Sabertooth is a high quality board and chances of failing are very low.

There are quite a few Kolkata users on the forums. Wait for them for Rashi.


----------



## ithehappy (Dec 8, 2010)

Ishu Gupta said:


> All three of them are good.
> Sabertooth is a high quality board and chances of failing are very low.
> 
> There are quite a few Kolkata users on the forums. Wait for them for Rashi.



Okay thanks, if it were you what would you choose, between Gigabyte, Sabertooth and MSI, when Gigabyte is not available.


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Dec 8, 2010)

Sabertooth.


----------



## ithehappy (Dec 8, 2010)

Thanks


----------



## aby geek (Dec 9, 2010)

umm i am in two minds about a pc purchase at this point , if the config in your signature is good then i think you should have waited till jan 9, or atleast till after 21st december.

beacuse you would then have more news about socket 1155 mobos.

and if by 17th there had been know hope for any news i would have gone for i7 1336 too.

keep this in mind whenever you upgrade next time,wait for the mobo news of the upcoming cpu families.


as for the current rig , its good msi x58 pro is also a good board and will be available for 10.4k if you dont like it get sabretooth or wait for gigabyte.

well if 650 watt is more then what you will need  then you can also get corsair hx620w
its a modular design for just rs 300 more.

and if you really want the gigabyte board , then buy all other prts locally and order the board online.


*techshop.in/store/gigabyte-gax58aud3r-motherboard-buy-online-india-p-5015.html


----------



## ithehappy (Dec 10, 2010)

Got mine, here is the Price. Shop Vedant Computers.
Intel Core i7 950- 13,300/-
ASUS Sabertooth X58- 12,500/-
Corsair 4 GB DDR3 1600 MHz XMS3- 3395/-
Corsair TX650W PSU- 6700/-
Cooler Master 690II Plus Transparent- 5900/-
and HP DVD-RW 1260- 1050/- (I didn't my OLD Sony non SATA DVD-RW won't work, not happy at all with this).
I didn't purchase the CM Hyper 212+ Cooler, they said I might not need to buy it. It was priced at 2100/-. *Will there be any problem as I didn't buy it? Is it a MUST BUY?*
and Is there a way to run my OLD Sony DVD-RW in this RIG? 
Regards.


----------



## asingh (Dec 10, 2010)

^^
Which is the GPU you will use with this..or upgrade too..?


----------



## mukherjee (Dec 10, 2010)

ithehappy said:


> Got mine, here is the Price. Shop Vedant Computers.
> Intel Core i7 950- 13,300/-
> ASUS Sabertooth X58- 12,500/-
> Corsair 4 GB DDR3 1600 MHz XMS3- 3395/-
> ...



Congrats on the purchase! Do post some pics...

And I myself had been to Vedant today...did I miss u by much? I was there at 2.30pm...


----------



## Cilus (Dec 10, 2010)

ithehappy said:


> Got mine, here is the Price. Shop Vedant Computers.
> Intel Core i7 950- 13,300/-
> ASUS Sabertooth X58- 12,500/-
> Corsair 4 GB DDR3 1600 MHz XMS3- 3395/-
> ...



Great purchase buddy, congrats. When you are gonna plug the GTX 570 on it?


----------



## ithehappy (Dec 10, 2010)

asingh said:


> ^^
> Which is the GPU you will use with this..or upgrade too..?


No I didn't upgrade the GPU, gonna use the old one.



mukherjee said:


> Congrats on the purchase! Do post some pics...
> And I myself had been to Vedant today...did I miss u by much? I was there at 2.30pm...


Will do, Thanks. I purchased it yesterday actually.


Cilus said:


> Great purchase buddy, congrats. When you are gonna plug the GTX 570 on it?


Thanks, I will change the GPU after 5-6 months. 

BTW- Please answer my Cpu Cooler query, Will there be any problem?

Thanks and Regards.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Dec 10, 2010)

congrats buddy..you dont need a hyper 212+ unless oc a lot.


----------



## ithehappy (Dec 10, 2010)

Thanks for your reply. OC? huh, I am not an advanced user like you guys.

Guys, once again, Thanks to all of you, you guys really helped me to buy a proper rig as per my budget, Much Appreciated.


----------



## Reaper_vivek (Dec 10, 2010)

> * Will there be any problem as I didn't buy it? Is it a MUST BUY?
> and Is there a way to run my OLD Sony DVD-RW in this RIG?
> Regards.*




Check if u have an IDE slot on the mobo..if not then u will have to buy a better drive..
Stock cooler is fine..but it is advised to go with hyper 212+ or any other for that matter..as they keep the temperature much cooler even if u dont overclock..
I am currently at 3.8ghz and the idle temp is always under 35 c..


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Dec 10, 2010)

Congrats man. Nice rig.


----------



## ithehappy (Dec 11, 2010)

keviv219 said:


> Check if u have an IDE slot on the mobo..if not then u will have to buy a better drive..
> Stock cooler is fine..but it is advised to go with hyper 212+ or any other for that matter..as they keep the temperature much cooler even if u dont overclock..
> I am currently at 3.8ghz and the idle temp is always under 35 c..


Will check the IDE slot later. I checked the CPU temp by CPU ID HW Monitor, and it was like this, after the PC was on for 6 hours and no gaming at all.
Core 0- 43° C
Core 1- 41° C
Core 2- 43° C
Core 3- 39° C
So they are over 35° C and it's not OC'ed. So, I think I should buy the Cooler, what do ya think?
BTW- What is AUXTIN? It shows a temp of 54° C !


----------



## aby geek (Dec 11, 2010)

congrats, brilliant purchase.

post some pics and update your sig.

well i really dont think you will need a cooler if you are not buying a big card.your case is quiet good too.

if the room has ac , then run the ac for half hour while the system is running.

though f you do get a cooler then do buy a card since crysis 2 comes in march


----------



## asingh (Dec 11, 2010)

ithehappy said:


> Will check the IDE slot later. I checked the CPU temp by CPU ID HW Monitor, and it was like this, after the PC was on for 6 hours and no gaming at all.
> Core 0- 43° C
> Core 1- 41° C
> Core 2- 43° C
> ...



Who assembled the system. Was TIM applied to the contact surfaces..?


----------



## ithehappy (Dec 11, 2010)

I don't know what is TIM, assembled by Vedant.


----------



## asingh (Dec 11, 2010)

*Question to all:*
Do the i7 stock HSF's come pre-timmed...? How good is it..?

ithehappy, lets wait for this answer. Your temperatures are not that bad. What are the ambient temperatures..?


----------



## vickybat (Dec 11, 2010)

@ asingh

Don't know about i7's but my i5 750's stock hsf was pre-timmed. Posting a screenshot of temperatures at idle. Hope this will help.

*img9.imageshack.us/img9/2929/14lq33k.th.jpg


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Dec 11, 2010)

Looks like I'm missing something, but 9 degrees.


----------



## vickybat (Dec 11, 2010)

Is there somethin wrong ishu?


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Dec 11, 2010)

^
Temparatures say
9 9 8 8


----------



## vickybat (Dec 11, 2010)

Yes mine are showing that way. I'm using real temp 3.40. System is idle, core clock 1200mhz and load is some 8-10%. core i5's are really cool(thermally).


----------



## nakulvit (Dec 11, 2010)

vickybat said:


> Yes mine are showing that way. I'm using real temp 3.40. System is idle, core clock 1200mhz and load is some 8-10%. core i5's are really cool(thermally).



What's the ambient temperature?


----------



## vickybat (Dec 11, 2010)

^^
you mean temp at full load?


----------



## nakulvit (Dec 11, 2010)

vickybat said:


> ^^
> you mean temp at full load?



Just the rough temperature of your city would do. If you are in the north where the temperature is around 10, that would make sense.


----------



## vickybat (Dec 11, 2010)

^^

15 to 20 degrees at night. Currently in orissa


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Dec 11, 2010)

nakulvit said:


> Just the rough temperature of your city would do. If you are in the north where the temperature is around 10, that would make sense.



oh I forgot that winters are here.


----------



## Reaper_vivek (Dec 11, 2010)

ithehappy said:


> Will check the IDE slot later. I checked the CPU temp by CPU ID HW Monitor, and it was like this, after the PC was on for 6 hours and no gaming at all.
> Core 0- 43° C
> Core 1- 41° C
> Core 2- 43° C
> ...



@ithehappy
See that's a bit high...and you are talking about idle right..When you'll play games or something it will surely go up...
Before overclocking my ideal temp was 26-27° C...see the difference..
If you have the money left then DO buy a cooler...if not then, well don't...



vickybat said:


> @ asingh
> 
> Don't know about i7's but my i5 750's stock hsf was pre-timmed. Posting a screenshot of temperatures at idle. Hope this will help.
> 
> *img9.imageshack.us/img9/2929/14lq33k.th.jpg


*Dude you are on 1.2GHz*..you initially gave me an attack there...


----------



## asingh (Dec 11, 2010)

Let us not commit a new cooler for ithehappy as yet. It could be bad TIM, or HSF placement. He needs to tell us more.


----------



## vickybat (Dec 11, 2010)

@ keviv
Yes at idle i5 downclocks to 1.2ghz and as you see temps are very cool. How's your i5 fairing?


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Dec 11, 2010)

asingh said:


> Let us not commit a new cooler for ithehappy as yet. It could be bad TIM, or HSF placement. He needs to tell us more.



 .


----------



## ithehappy (Dec 11, 2010)

asingh said:


> Let us not commit a new cooler for ithehappy as yet. It could be bad TIM, or HSF placement. He needs to tell us more.



Hey buddy I don't know what this TIM is, so I can't tell you more about this, instead I took a picture as you all can see, is there anything wrong???
*img406.imageshack.us/img406/3950/photo0072u.th.jpg
*img143.imageshack.us/img143/6890/photo0095j.th.jpg

And also attaching a screenshot of CPU Temp when my room temp was 25° C.

Regards.


----------



## Reaper_vivek (Dec 11, 2010)

Tim is a thermal paste that is to be used in b/w cpu and heatsink..
Intel proccy have it preapplied on the heat sink..
It is usually grey coloured..did u see any??or was a tube of thermal paste provided?

@vicky
i know it does..i didnt see the frequency that's why i was shocked..
My proccy is running good..overclocked it the 2nd day of usage(hehe)..haven't noticed much diff as i'm just using it for games right now..

@asingh 
as i said intel HS's come preapplied with TIM..they don't expect all the users to buy their own and use it..as they wouldn't want novice users to burn their processors jst because they don't know abt TIM..hehe
I'm pretty sure that the temp is after *normal* installation..


----------



## ico (Dec 11, 2010)

Thermal interface material - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## ithehappy (Dec 11, 2010)

Okay I got it now. Frankly I don't know what was provided b/w the heatsink and CPU. I have to open it to see it then but I never done that before. So feelin a bit scared...


----------



## Reaper_vivek (Dec 11, 2010)

If you are not happy with the temp.. I would say take out the heat sink..check under its base if TIM is properly used and then carefully reinstall the heat sink..
Buy a thermal paste..gud one costs around 350 - 450..
Its very easy to install the heatsink as intel have pushpin heatsinks..do acc. to the manual in the proccy box..
If u'r still scared go to a computer shop to get it done..


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Dec 11, 2010)

^^keviv buddy even AMD comes with preapplied TIM!!


----------



## vickybat (Dec 11, 2010)

Yes ofcourse. TIM is very essential for heat transfer from proccy to fan heat sink. Without it heat sinks become far less efficient. So all proccy manufacturers provide pre applied TIM which is good enough unless you overclock.


----------



## ithehappy (Dec 11, 2010)

Guys I took out the heatsink (for the first time in my life though) and found this,
*img413.imageshack.us/img413/1517/photo0109o.th.jpg

*img638.imageshack.us/img638/1520/photo0110r.th.jpg


As far my eyes can say that color is gray, so is it cool? or I have to do something else additionally?
Regards.


----------



## NITIN BHUWANIA (Dec 11, 2010)

ithehappy said:


> Guys I took out the heatsink (for the first time in my life though) and found this,
> *img413.imageshack.us/img413/1517/photo0109o.th.jpg
> 
> *img638.imageshack.us/img638/1520/photo0110r.th.jpg
> ...


According to me it really bad quality TIM.Doesnt even looks like TIM..and that too in less quantity...
hey buddy the TIM doesn't looks like a good one...better buy a new TIM and then only plug back your heatsink..before applying new tim do wipe off the old one with soft cloth...
take proper care in applying new tim...do  it asap,...


----------



## Reaper_vivek (Dec 11, 2010)

Congrats, ur heat sink had TIM..
The bad news is its useless now..buy a thermal paste..cooler master,arctic silver etc..around RS.350..

@jas..we were talking about intel..so that's why didn't mention AMD..


----------



## asingh (Dec 11, 2010)

Okay...
The Vedanta (or what ever the vendor is) did a 100% shi$$$ job of assembling your equipment. He has literally killed the fine motherboard and dream-to-work-with cabinet. See the diagram below, it will help you to do some good cable management. Basically you will have to remove each connector and re-do. It should not be that difficult if you follow the schematic and manual(s), else you can ask here. First time it might take you 3-4 hours. But it is a learning experience.

Try to do the following:
*img258.imageshack.us/img258/7636/itthehappy.jpg

Also you would need to re-TIM the HSF. Remove the assembly as you have, and clean both surfaces using Isopropyl Alcohol (IPA -- available at most chemists). Make sure no liquid gets into the socket area. The put the thinnest possible layer of thermal interface material on the CPU contact surface, and re seat the HSF. All the pushpins should go in firmly and the HSF should not budge.


----------



## ithehappy (Dec 11, 2010)

I called Vedant and asked why they did a bad assembling job, they replied that the heatsink came with the Processor and if it's bad then it's Intel's problem not assemblers. I asked about CM Thermal Pasting, they said it costs Rs. 250/-
So now I am gonna buy the Thermal Pasting on Monday, but I am really confused how will I apply it as I have never done anything like this before. Is there a demo video of applying that heatsink possible, that might do some help...
@asingh, Thanks for your effort. Will do the Cable management job after doing the hs job for sure.
Regards.


----------



## mitraark (Dec 11, 2010)

Dude you should not mess with the CPU Cooler if you don;t have much knowlege or experience , also , yes , the assemblers at most shops hardly care about the paste , some even steal it and just fix the cooler without any paste.

Now that you have seen its been badly done, get good paste and get some good assembler to fix your CPU cooler properly.


----------



## asingh (Dec 11, 2010)

Placing a HSF unit.

TIMing the surfaces.

Hope this helps.


----------



## ithehappy (Dec 11, 2010)

asingh said:


> Placing a HSF unit.
> 
> TIMing the surfaces.
> 
> Hope this helps.



It did help, thanks a lot. Well it seems much easier job than I thought would be. But one thing after applying the paste how long I have to wait to put the heatink back on the CPU, will I have to give it some time to dry it out?

Regards.

PS- After playing 30 mins of Black OPS now the temp is like this,

Above 65° C, Oh God...


----------



## Reaper_vivek (Dec 11, 2010)

That's high but not critical..and u should not wait for the paste to dry..IT'S A PASTE..

Note that these temp are when u game..doing cpu intensive tasks will take the temp to 70 in ur case..

I would say go for an aftermarket cooler if you are not happy with it..


----------



## ithehappy (Dec 11, 2010)

keviv219 said:


> That's high but not critical..and u should not wait for the paste to dry..IT'S A PASTE..
> 
> Note that these temp are when u game..doing cpu intensive tasks will take the temp to 70 in ur case..
> 
> I would say go for an aftermarket cooler if you are not happy with it..


Yeah I will definitely buy the cooler, but I will try that pasting thing before to see how the temp falls from current rate. I can't take 70°C after just half an hour of gaming, my C2D never went this far.
Regards.


----------



## asingh (Dec 12, 2010)

^^
Try the re-TIM as suggested. Apply the HSF immediately. The key is to keep the layer thin as possible.

Let us know.


----------



## ithehappy (Dec 12, 2010)

Yea sure, goin to buy the paste tomorrow, which one would be the best? CM, Arctic Silver or anything else?


----------



## asingh (Dec 12, 2010)

Arctic Silver is nice.


----------



## Reaper_vivek (Dec 12, 2010)

Yes arctic silver is nice..i'm using "cm thermal fusion" it was rs 400..


----------



## S_V (Dec 13, 2010)

@ithehappy

Hello friend...

It seems you are confused and un-necessarily removed that heat sink. Ofcourse others too mislead you for nothing . No offence Guys .......Yes, the assembler really messed up your system.. Many tech guys in shops don't know that cables can be routed back of mobo tray and have clean system ;-(

i7 is really Hot processors becoz of 130 watts TDP  and i7 950 does run hot with default heatsink.. it's not your heatsink problem... Those temps are quite normal when considering the way cables travel through your system. There is no proper air flow in your cabinet..   You can't compare those temps to i5 processors... i5 processors are just 95 watts only.. They are way cooler than i7...

Regarding Thermal paste.. If you want to buy, Go for Tuniq TX 2 or AC MX-2.. Both are good but whatever the paste it doesn't really make difference if you use Default Intel Heatsink.. You might see 2-5c drop with this heatsink .... I suggest you to go for CM Hyper 212+ ,if you don't overclock much... and no solution for now ..

First you seriously consider an expert( say atleast experienced person friend or anyelse). Then first route your cables behind motherboard tray then connect to your peripherals. Advanced II plus is really good cabinet and it does support cable routing better than they are now... Use Zip ties for unused cables well.. What are your Fan directions inside your cabinet...

Give me better pictures than now, i mean good background lighting ..

I will happily help you to route the cables and Fan directions.... 

This is friend cabinet CM 690 Basic Model ,when this does support Cable routing this much better why not yours ....
*vytla.smugmug.com/Computers/Test/DSC00984/1124588798_tvasu-M.jpg


----------



## ithehappy (Dec 13, 2010)

Guys I have purchased the Hyper 212+, need to know one thing before installing, this one came with the fan attached with it, so should I remove yhe fan first and re install it again? or I can place the cooler with the fan attached?


----------



## NITIN BHUWANIA (Dec 13, 2010)

ithehappy said:


> Guys I have purchased the Hyper 212+, need to know one thing before installing, this one came with the fan attached with it, so should I remove yhe fan first and re install it again? or I can place the cooler with the fan attached?



Hey congo...how much did u get it for??

check it out over here ...will get the detailed answers..


----------



## S_V (Dec 13, 2010)

@ithehappy

you can place it with fan or not.  I think it's better you do with fan attached. Make sure you don't put too much thermal paste on processor die. Just smaller than pea size in the center and if possible use credit card type to spread it evenly... Even if you don't spread also its not problem but make sure you put paste in the center than mount the heatsink. So that heatsink can spread it evenly when tighten.. 

I suggest you ask somebody's help who is having experience..


----------



## ithehappy (Dec 13, 2010)

Please tell me where will my apply the paste? On the Processor, on the Cooler surface or on Both? Coz the Cooler manual says to apply the paste on to the Cooler base...So I am waiting for a reply eagerly..
Backplate installation is done, now after this reply I will continue the existing process.


----------



## NITIN BHUWANIA (Dec 13, 2010)

ithehappy said:


> Please tell me where will my apply the paste? On the Processor, on the Cooler surface or on Both? Coz the Cooler manual says to apply the paste on to the Cooler base...So I am waiting for a reply eagerly..
> Backplate installation is done, now after this reply I will continue the existing process.



u can apply it on either of them..but according to me i recommend applying it on the processor so that it gets uniformly distributed by the pressure applied from the heatsink...


----------



## lastdefenda (Dec 13, 2010)

stop whining about the SATA . go to Ebay and purchase a case.. @ithehappy

External Drive Casings, items on auctions & discount prices on eBay India


----------



## Reaper_vivek (Dec 13, 2010)

@ithehappy  Apply it on the processors..when the heat sink is pressed it automatically gets applied EQUALLY on both the surface...make sure the heat sink remains steady when placing it as Hyper 212+ has a large HS and it slides on the paste..


----------



## asingh (Dec 13, 2010)

@OP:
You really did jump the gun...!  Any ways...

The Hyper 212+ is a bad re-hash of the Hyper 212. It has a surface which is like this:
*img39.imageshack.us/img39/50/closeupsurfaceexplained.jpg


So there are minute gabs due to the heat pipes. You should do this:

1. Remove the current HSF.
2. By isopropyl alcohol (IPA) from any chemist.
3. Using a swab clean the residue from the current HSF. (So you can pack it away clean).
4. Do not un-dock the CPU. Now using ear-buds soaked in IPA, extremely slowly wipe of the stuck TIM from the CPU surface. Make sure non seeps into the the socket area. Be absolutely sure of this.
5. Apply very thin layer of TIM into the gaps of the Hyper 212. ONLY in the gaps.
6. Apply the thinnest possible layer of TIM as per the videos I had attached.
7. Seat the HSF.

You will need to do this with the motherboard pulled out, since it is a 'backplate mount'. Read the manual carefully, and tighten the nuts down firmly but not over tighten. Use common sense here.


----------



## ithehappy (Dec 13, 2010)

@asing, Thanks but I actually applied the paste on the Processor not on the Cooler as your post came after my job done and now the temp is reduced by 6-7° C at least.
Here is a Picture after of my system installing the cooler.

*img191.imageshack.us/img191/7724/photo0123v.th.jpg


----------



## asingh (Dec 14, 2010)

^^
Good cable management. Why you put the GPU on the 2nd slot, not that it will make a difference. 

Just run GPU-Z and stress the card. You should get x16 link.

Also post a RealTEMP sensor test screenshot, where all the increments are shown. Want to see the temperature scaling.


----------



## ithehappy (Dec 14, 2010)

^, I placed the GPU on the 2nd slot coz I wasn't able to install the Sound Card if my GPU were in the 1st slot.
I will run GPU-Z later, what is X16 link and what will be the benefit stressing the card?
And here is the sensor test screenshot, it was asking for something called Prime95, so I had to install it. What is it BTW?

I had sort time that's why the Cable Management is not that good, if I have more time it would be better. I wonder a non professional like me could do a job like this while a so called professional don't.


----------



## asingh (Dec 14, 2010)

^^
Those temperatures are fine. Prime95, is the utility which stresses the CPU and RealTEMP just logs the differentials.


----------



## ithehappy (Dec 14, 2010)

It touched 60°C on 100% load, is that Okay?


----------



## Reaper_vivek (Dec 14, 2010)

^^ You underclocked it to 2.4Ghz??

Hyper 212+ is really good...

the load temperatures are after few minutes of Medal of Honor and FIFA 11

*img842.imageshack.us/img842/9171/capture2c.th.jpg


----------



## ithehappy (Dec 14, 2010)

How would I underclock? Could you be more clear? Real temp shows different speed in every blink, 1400 MHz, 1800 MHz or 3100 MHz, is there anything wrong?
PS- I have a question regarding the power,* Should I use 15 amp board to use my system, or 5 amp board will do?* The PC suddenly turned off today, may be my Spike Buster gone dead though, but still..


----------



## Reaper_vivek (Dec 15, 2010)

Maybe it's the turbo boost..Not sure though..
The 5 AMP will do...i run my PC on the 5 Amp board...


----------



## S_V (Dec 15, 2010)

@ithehappy

Those temps by running prime95 is good. You don't have to worry and also normal applications can't reach that temps while prime95 stress your hardware to it's limit. If any faults are there ,system will crash or in prime95 it clearly shows "work thread stopped" due to errors.. If that is the case you have faulty hardware or wrong settings in BIOS..

Regardin amps.. Just check your UPS plug amps.. If it is bigger than normal size i say it's safe to use 15amps plug..  Usually it's better to use 15amps plug for safety... 

While processor speed variation which you see is called Intel SpeedStep. It reduces power as well as clock to lower than normal for Green Environment ofcourse power saving features when applications doesn't need full power..


----------



## ithehappy (Dec 15, 2010)

@S_V, Thanks. So is it normal to see that processor speed changes rapidly in Real temp or does it need to stay at 3100 MHz? I will try the Intel SpeedStep later...
and I don't have any UPS connected as I have inverter and a Belkin surge protector connected.
Regards.


----------



## S_V (Dec 15, 2010)

Yes. it's normal to see that changes in Real TEMP or any application .. It is called Intel SpeedStep. You don't have to try anything later as it is located in BIOS..

This feature can be turned off in BIOS or within windows. If you don't want to use SpeedSTEP.. Then processor speed won't change anymore in any application like Realtemp..


----------



## ithehappy (Dec 15, 2010)

Okay, I got it. Have a query, Can I use my old PATA DVD-RW in my new Mobo with the help of a PATA to SATA conversion cable? Are those cables good and if it is please recommend a brand.
Thanks in advance.
Regards.


----------



## ithehappy (Jan 22, 2011)

Guys sorry for repeating in this old thread but I was thinking about my PSU placement, have a look, why the PSU fan is faced downwards? Should I change and face it upwards? I think there is no benefit facing the fan downwards except it is clearing the dust in my floor. 
*img152.imageshack.us/img152/9681/photo0118g.jpg


----------



## asingh (Jan 22, 2011)

^^
No that is fine. It is 'sucking' in air from the bottom, and pushing it our from the grill, where the ON/OFF switch is placed. I have the same unit, placed exactly.

No worries.


----------



## rajan1311 (Jan 22, 2011)

main benefit of it facing downwards is that when your playing around with your PC, anything like a screw falls into the PSU,could damage it(when you power it up). Nothing wrong in placing it that way..


----------



## Piyush (Jan 22, 2011)

that was funny


@ithappy
u have an awesome PSU


----------



## ithehappy (Jan 23, 2011)

asingh said:


> ^^
> No that is fine. It is 'sucking' in air from the bottom, and pushing it our from the grill, where the ON/OFF switch is placed. I have the same unit, placed exactly.
> 
> No worries.


Thanks.


rajan1311 said:


> main benefit of it facing downwards is that when your playing around with your PC, anything like a screw falls into the PSU,could damage it(when you power it up). Nothing wrong in placing it that way..


Thanks.


Piyush said:


> that was funny
> 
> 
> @ithappy
> u have an awesome PSU



Awesome! Thanks.


----------

